# Icelandic Online 2 Bálkur#3 Þráður#2 Síða#6 (1)



## buckleyeva

Hello, I am slowly making my way through the above internet course. However, since there is no glossary or translations whatsoever I get stuck sometimes. 

Could someone translate the following phrases for me?

"...og dást að því eina efnislega sem hún hafði eignast um ævina og gat með sanni kallað stórfenglegt, það var skákborð úr marmara..." (I get the last part about the chess board.)

and

"...þá tók hún sér góðan tíma til að meta stöðuna..."

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Segorian

Hello buckleyeva, please note that according to the rules of this forum, direct translations are not provided. However, if you post your own attempt at translating the sentences, someone is probably willing to help you out with comments and/or corrections.


----------



## buckleyeva

Okay, sorry didn't read that bit in the rules...
So here's my attempt:
"...and she marveled at what ...??... which she had made in her life and what could truly be called gigantic, it was a chess board made of marble." 
I just don't have a clue even though I get the words, I just don't get the whole sentence.


----------



## Segorian

buckleyeva said:


> "...and she marveled at what ...??... which she had made in her life and what could truly be called gigantic, it was a chess board made of marble."



In this sentence,_ dást að_ means ‘admire’ rather than ‘marvel at’;_ það eina efnislega_ is ‘the only material thing’ (or ‘...possession’); _eignast_ means ‘become the owner of’ (although those specific words may not work in the context of a translation);_ stórfenglegt_ is ‘magnificent’. Perhaps the problem lies with the dictionary you are using?


----------



## buckleyeva

Okaayy, NOW it makes sense. Thank you for answering. I'm actually only using dict.cc and google translator. Are there any other online alternatives? 

Oh, and with that second sentence I came up with: "...then she took a good while to judge the situation..." Does that seem correct?


----------



## Segorian

To my knowledge there are no really good online dictionaries for Icelandic. On dict.cc the DE/IS version seems better than the EN/IS one. You may want to try Glosbe and take a look at this page. For usage examples, the Ritmálssafn is sometimes useful.

As for the second sentence, since the general context appears to be chess,_ meta stöðuna_ probably means ‘evaluate the position’ (on the chessboard).


----------



## buckleyeva

Thank you very much. I looked at those other dictionaries and sure enough, when one of the ones I had been using comes up short one of the others is likely to find what I need. I really appreciate the help


----------



## Tazzler

- Íslensk nútímamálsorðabók

This one is good but it is only in Icelandic. However, it has a lot of definitions and examples.


----------



## buckleyeva

Tazzler said:


> - Íslensk nútímamálsorðabók
> 
> This one is good but it is only in Icelandic. However, it has a lot of definitions and examples.



Thanks a lot, this looks promising. However, I think I'll need to get a bit more proficient before I can actually use this.


----------

